# Holy moly rock and roll-y



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Chartreuse shrimp Just landed this blanket


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Some more from this morning


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

One more


----------

